# Another one for the Arachnophobia folks



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Come on, even you people with arachnophobia have to admit spiders can be pretty amazing.

http://www.livescience.com/42316-in-photos-spiders-hatched-from-weird-amazon-web-towers.html

http://www.livescience.com/42315-amazon-web-tower-mystery-solved.html


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Another reason to love science They're pretty little creatures, aren't they?


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

They are beautiful. If you watch the video, at the 1 minute mark, the butt wiggle is so cute. The background noise makes you feel like you really are in the amazon.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Is it twerking?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

^I'm so happy I was not drinking anything when I read that

I just noticed they're calling them "silkhenge" spiders - very clever


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Silkhenge, that is perfect for that formation. And twerking, OMG that's funny. Someone who knows what they are doing, (certainly not me) should loop it so it lasts about 15-20 seconds. That one second of spider twerking is not long enough for me.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:That is incredible! Thanks for posting Scareme, I just love spiders.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

spiders are so interesting, and adorable!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I think spiders can be amazing and beautiful. I just don't want them crawling on me.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

Spooky1 said:


> I think spiders can be amazing and beautiful. I just don't want them crawling on me.


But Spooky....spiders are just measuring you when they do that! (They work closely with silkworms, or so I'm told...)


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Measuring for what?


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:^Who knows? Ask the silkworms!


----------



## Georgeb68 (Mar 26, 2013)

Spiders are just AWESOME !!!!! .


----------

